# Led light trims?



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

What do you guys prefer to use Halo or Cree brand and what Kelvin scale?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

CREE 6500's. Put in 200 over the last year. 1 failure so far.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Elephante said:


> What do you guys prefer to use Halo or Cree brand and what Kelvin scale?


weve installed 100's of the CREE without a failure that I know of, they seem to work great


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Elephante said:


> What do you guys prefer to use Halo or Cree brand and what Kelvin scale?


i like the 3500 K personally


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ecosmart from HD 3500K:thumbup:


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Cree's fit in the halo 6 in ic just fine?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sylvanias :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cree here,


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

In terms of Kelvin it really depends on the customer. Most of my resi customers want a 2700 or 3000 at most. I did one where the home owner wanted 4000 or 4500 (can't remember) They are very bright


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Elephante said:


> What do you guys prefer to use Halo or Cree brand and what Kelvin scale?


I have only done LED trims once and used Satco supplied by my lighting SH.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

6500 in a house???? icky


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> 6500 in a house???? icky


That's my feeling also-- too white


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's my feeling also-- too white


Just incase CSI has to show up. Bet you could find a single hair strand without bending down.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It is interesting....

I have found that our clients that come from other countries seem to like the 5000k stuff, I think many of them grew up with it an are used to it. Most places besides the US seem to have been using Fluorescent forever, instead of incandescent. 

People born and/or raised here tend to like the 2700-3000k stuff, it resembles what they are used to.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Ecosmart from HD 3500K:thumbup:


The ecosmarts are a cheaper rebranded Cree product if you don't already know.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

But yes the ecosmart one are nice as the trims are beveled and fit nicely into the remodel cans. Cree has a nice product (expensive here) and they had flat trims that left an unsightly gap in remodel cans.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> CREE 6500's. Put in 200 over the last year. 1 failure so far.


Blue headlights with horrible CRI?


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

6500K is too blue for my taste, too.

What are you guys paying for the CREE 6" LED trims in your area?

rdv


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Ecosmart with cree LED here , just an FYI the 6 inch ecosmart fit in five inch also even though they only say 6 inch


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ecosmart/Cree for 6".

2700/3000k - for the most part.

I like 5000k for the outside soffits - nice security lighting.

I did do 5000k for a kitchen - black granite, black slate floor. Made the kitchen pop.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Both the Cree and Halo LED trims have worked well for me.

Typically 2700/3000k for indoor applications around here.


----------

